# Found bird



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I received it today for the center. Not sure what it is, if it is any breed. He looks feral to me.
He has a band 

MIA 94 FPD1396

I am pretty sure this is not a 15 year old bird.
Anyways, he is skinny and he has the underside of his wing colored in green, red, purple, very nice, but was wondering what the purpose of it is.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... it's either too early or too late for Easter... must be for Halloween?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Well... it's either too early or too late for Easter... must be for Halloween?
> 
> Pidgey


 

Could it have been part of some weird ritual? Remember the bird you found with the eye makeup?

Anyways, I am sure he will be feeling well real soon in your care, looks a little young but SO cute.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, I guess Halloween...

We have some pretty weird people down here.
Treesa, you still remember Ariel? Poor thing after all those years he is still terrified of people, including me. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Yeah, I guess Halloween...
> 
> We have some pretty weird people down here.
> Treesa, you still remember Ariel?*Poor thing after all those years he is still terrified of people, including me. *
> Reti


Poor thing.... makes you wonder what he went thru, huh?.... But it is all part of the past and he has got a wonderful life.

Keep us updated on this little cutie.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe someone dyed them so they can tell them apart when they are flying in the air together. I guess time will tell if the colors fades away. It is a pretty bird, I'm glad it has found you. Its in good hands. min


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I noticed in the pic, the band is purple? Nobody knows anything about the band id? MIA?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't find any info on either MIA or FPD. Is that purple aluminum? Might be a 'fake' band; homemade of some kind. Definitely not a 15 year old bird, for sure. And I agree, doesn't look purebred, and mostly feral-like. Maybe possibly a roller or something? 

MIA = Miami maybe?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

it looks to be one of those theif type pouters they color up for the who gets the hen compitition  being in florida Im pretty sure thats what you got http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_pica.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all I can say is yeah.!..you got him now! his digs looks so cozy...so glad he found you!...what is wrong with people, using the poor thing for what ever paint party or whatever...yikes!.(although some do dye responsibley) his eyes don't look feral to me..but it may just be the camera angel. ferals have those small red eyes.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I loved reading the link you provided, very interesting. I would like to ask the neighbor why he didn't break up the fight between the hawk and the pigeon named fighter. Glad fighter survived but not a very good neighbor in my book. For people that are lost right now, its on the link that lokatloft provided. I would be very curious is this is one of there birds. 
Spirit wings, all ferals have red eyes? I did not know this, thats good to know. mindy


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Mindy said:


> Maybe someone dyed them so they can tell them apart when they are flying in the air together. I guess time will tell if the colors fades away. It is a pretty bird, I'm glad it has found you. Its in good hands. min


That actually makes since if you think about it. Maybe he was someones pet or something, but they allow him to fly with a flock or something?? The color would allow him to be identified while in flight.....

It could also be for something mean...hard to tell....Even more so with him being thin.

He is for sure in good hands...

-Hilly


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> all I can say is yeah.!..you got him now! his digs looks so cozy...so glad he found you!...what is wrong with people, using the poor thing for what ever paint party or whatever...yikes!.(although some do dye responsibley) his eyes don't look feral to me..but it may just be the camera angel. ferals have those small red eyes.


if you read the link i put there you would understand why they paint them : All the cock birds are painted in the competition with each owner having his own set of patterns and colors. All the colors are logged with the Suelta organization and on printed cards so everyone can see who each bird belongs to.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> if you read the link i put there you would understand why they paint them : All the cock birds are painted in the competition with each owner having his own set of patterns and colors. All the colors are logged with the Suelta organization and on printed cards so everyone can see who each bird belongs to.


I read it..I still don't understand...wouldn't banding do the same thing with out having to paint the bird....interesting anyway...I guess..


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

its a visual thing , they follow the birds as the travel along and if you saw a video of the actual contest you would understand more so


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

start from here and you will see why visual is better then a band  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH4cNQFZOds


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for the input everybody.
When I first saw this bird I thought "feral". But the eyes are different, the beak is not that of a feral/regular pigeon. It is kind of downwards curved,the top beak and the bottom beak is shorter thean the top beak.

The guy is eating some and drinking.
I have no clue what could be wrong with him other than being very thin. Droppings are firm, no signs of injuries.
Hope he'll be alright.
When he fattens up a bit I will deworm him.

Lakotaloft, thanks for the link, didn't get to read all of it yet, but he might be one of those pijies.
Will go back again now and read some more, quite interesting.

Becky, the MIA stands probably for Miami.

The band is purple, don't know if homemade.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I read it..I still don't understand...wouldn't banding do the same thing with out having to paint the bird....interesting anyway...I guess..


Well when they're flying around chasing hens, the colors are easier to go by than bands 


I don't think this bird is any kind of pouter personally. Reminds me a bit of a roller or something really. Which I know some roller people will also dye their birds to tell them apart in the air for evaluation. Probably the same case with many other flying/performance breeds. I've gotten to where I can tell most of my racers apart in flight, but I'm sure with a flock of nearly identical black and white rollers, flying in a tight kit, rolling around...that would be a bit more tough to do...LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> its a visual thing , they follow the birds as the travel along and if you saw a video of the actual contest you would understand more so


oh, visual, ummm, I guess they don't fly far or too high then...when my birds get out I would barley be able to follow with out getting dizzy with my neck crooked up that long....but I kinda get it now....I guess..


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

This is a pigeon forum, not a singles site. So I'm afraid you might be disappointed by the answer to your question. I suggest going up and talking to them. 
Now I have a couple of questions. Do you have any birds? I thinks its funny that you posted on this thread and its your first post, what made you choose this one? Was it the pretty colors on the bird? Where do you live? 

mindy (but married so I can't help you with your problem) but we can be friends.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mindy,

This is just a spam post used to create backlinks for the companies listed in the poster's signature line. Sad to say this kind of post is becoming all too common on many forums. Hopefully a moderator will remove it before too long.

Karyn


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

People have to much time on there hands. Its really sad. min


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Offending post has been deleted. Yes, this is becoming a problem on all forums.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*update*

This guy is still in isolation. He has gained some weight, he is eating tons. Has been dewormed and treated for canker. Poops are excellent.
He is not flying and never leaves his cage for time out, except for once when he saw a girl, wow, he was after her with all the energy he's got.
Now that he has gained some weight his crop is puffed, so might be some pouter mix. His head doesn't look too feral anymore either. 
Now why he is not flying is a mystery to me, he might still be off healthwise, but have no clue what is going.
Other than lots of good food and some supplements he is not getting any meds.

I have two other birds that are not flying. One is a four month old whom I raised from two weeks of age. She has never tried to fly.

The other one is an old rescue, I've have had her for many months now.

I was wondering what could cause those birds to be grounded.

Reti


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm curious if his coloring has worn off or has faded underneath his wings? I'm curious also why they don't fly anymore. Can't wait for other to chime in with some theories. Good job on getting him healthy. Maybe he doesn't want to leave your house and he knows if he doesn't fly, you'll keep him. min


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, I think he likes the cage and the room service.
No, the colors haven't faded a bit. Love to watch him when he flaps his wings.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't believe they haven't faded. I wonder what they use. And can we get some for our hair. lol


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is not taking baths either.
But yeah, a color for hair that doesn't fade, sounds good.

Reti


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The bird is a type of Pouter that is painted to distinguish itself during suelta competitions. A lot of competitions happen in the Miami and South Florida areas.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

norwich said:


> The bird is a type of Pouter that is painted to distinguish itself during suelta competitions. A lot of competitions happen in the Miami and South Florida areas.



Thank you, I think that is what he is.
He is quite a character, can't withstand the girls.


----------

